# The Last Resort



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2007)

*or, the Butt Stops Here*
-


----------



## abraxas (Sep 24, 2007)

Mebe I mis-titled it?

How about, Bowl of Plenty?

Hmm,... or, Toileticopia?

Prune Party Gone Wild?

Or, Loosen up?


And this SO DIDN'T work in color.


----------



## Roger (Sep 25, 2007)

well I like it, good storytelling pic that raises some questions....why are some of them filled with concrete and who would own a dunny graveyard?


----------



## Miaow (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting pic  Weird things to find lying about like that ....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 25, 2007)

Hopefully this isn't too controversial, but I don't see this one as one of your stronger offerings. I can kind of see what you're trying to show us, but I don't think it comes off. Neither the composition nor the viewpoint really work for me. Perhaps a smaller selection of scene would have worked better, something more abstract maybe. Whether colour or b&w would work better needs to be thought about in the context of that selection.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2007)

Roger said:


> well I like it, good storytelling pic that raises some questions....why are some of them filled with concrete and who would own a dunny graveyard?



Thanks. I think the pottery plants fill them rather than when they don't come out right.  



Miaow said:


> Interesting pic  Weird things to find lying about like that ....



There's countless bizarre, yet strangley interesting stories in the naked desert.   Thanks.



Chris of Arabia said:


> Hopefully this isn't too controversial, but I don't see this one as one of your stronger offerings. I can kind of see what you're trying to show us, but I don't think it comes off. Neither the composition nor the viewpoint really work for me. Perhaps a smaller selection of scene would have worked better, something more abstract maybe. Whether colour or b&w would work better needs to be thought about in the context of that selection.



I have to agree with you-  This was a shot between here-n-there.  I was rushed to get to 'there.'  I have a couple shots where the scene has a view across the open desert.  I was thinking about calling it, "View from the Last Resort."  In processing though, the again shot became caught between two others and was more or less too hurried and the title change.  Thought I did well, but looking at it the next morning it took a 'dump.'

It's such a weird thing to find.  Maybe I should go back out and spend the time on them they deserve.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 25, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Maybe I should go back out and spend the time on them they deserve.


 
I may be being picky here, but I really don't want to see any photographic evidence of that...


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I may be being picky here, but I really don't want to see any photographic evidence of that...



Nah, too shy.

How about I take a model and set up a shot like Rodan's, The Thinker and call the whole thing -- *Discarded Thoughts?*


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Mebe I mis-titled it?




*The Last Resort* - It's a little misleading I am thinking abandond hotels on that title

*The Butt Stops Here* - Interesting, but I don't think any butts will be stoping there any time soon. lol

*Bowl of Plenty* - I just plain old don't get that one

*Prune Party Gone Wild* - there is a great element of humor in that title, good if you are out to get some giggles, but some may not get it

*Loosen up* - Bigger better badder sense of humor in this one, I kind of like it, I got a laugh out of that



abraxas said:


> Nah, too shy.
> 
> How about I take a model and set up a shot like Rodan's, The Thinker and call the whole thing -- *Discarded Thoughts?*



That I like, it's perfect with the way you layed it out I can allredy see it.

That's just my humble oppinion.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2007)

Battou said:


> That I like, it's perfect with the way you layed it out I can allredy see it.
> 
> That's just my humble oppinion.



:thumbup:  So now I'm thinking, it's going to be a problem getting anyone I know to go out in the middle of the desert with me, git-nekkid, and sit on a busted commode while I take a picture (and then, drive off with their clothes).  This will at least cost someone their dignity!- Obviously, once I file the nekkid photo with the missing person's report (honest officer, it was the last I saw him), I'll be out of any I once may have had


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 25, 2007)

i think i'm completely pun'd out from this thread...and i would hang that in my bathroom...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 25, 2007)

abraxas said:


> How about I take a model and set up a shot like Rodan's, The Thinker and call the whole thing -- *Discarded Thoughts?*


 
Perfect... :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2007)

abraxas said:


> :thumbup:  So now I'm thinking, it's going to be a problem getting anyone I know to go out in the middle of the desert with me, git-nekkid, and sit on a busted commode while I take a picture (and then, drive off with their clothes).  This will at least cost someone their dignity!- Obviously, once I file the nekkid photo with the missing person's report (honest officer, it was the last I saw him), I'll be out of any I once may have had



Worst case scenario=release cable


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2007)

Battou said:


> Worst case scenario=release cable



You mean like an Alfred Hitchcock cameo- In my own shot?  Finally, something I don''t have to lose weight for.

Now on my to-do list!


----------

